# 2018 Diagnostic Unilateral Mammography with tomosynthesis



## sondra hayden (Jan 10, 2018)

Hello Coders,
I am asking if any of you have determined which tomosynthesis code to use with code 77065 for a unilateral diagnostic mammogram? We used to use a G0279 for Medicare  but that is described as bilateral or unilateral. Are we to use the 77061 (with laterality modifier)?
Thanks for your feedback.
If you would like to contact me directly my number is 802-888-8383 or shayden@chsi.org .


----------



## glasteth (Mar 22, 2018)

G0279 is to be used for diagnostic digital breast tomosynthesis, unilateral or bilateral.  So it is the appropriate TOMO code for a unilateral diagnostic mammogram.


----------

